# Hair Algae & green algae In My Tank



## owk688 (Jun 11, 2006)

Hi to all,

My name is jeff, and i need some advice for you all about hair algae problem.

Below are my tank detail including plant, fish and assosary
Height = 90cm
Length = 105cm 
Depth = 45cm

Resun CL-650 Chiller [Set at 25c]

1 unit EHEIM MODEL 2222 Canister filter [500 L/H]
1 unit TETRA EX POWER MODEL 75 CANISTER FILTER [640 L/H]

Green Neon Tetra Fish = 60 
SEA = 3
Oto = 4
Yamato shrimp = 15

Rotala wallichii "Red"
Rotala wallichii "Green" [Correct me if i am wrong]
Rotala sp. ''Green''
Rotala rotundifolia
Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''
Limnophila aromatica
Ludwigia inclinata var. verticillata (''Cuba'')
Vallisneria Spiralis

Power Sand L 2l (substrate system) X 2 pack
Aqua Soil - Amazonia 9l (substrate system) X 2 pack
Aqua Soil Powder-Africana (9l) (substrate system) X 2 pack

*THE FIVE MAIN substrate system*
Bacter 100 x 15 spoon (substrate system)
Tourmaline BC x 26 spoon(substrate system)
Clear Super x 15 spoon (substrate system)
P (substrate system) x 8 spoon
W (substrate system) x 8 spoon

So this is my tank , plant , fish and assosary.

just open my tank 2 month.
every week i do a 50% water change.
every week i feed my fish 2 time. 
KH 1
PH 6.0
NO Fertilizer have been put for two month

in this few week there is some green spot alge on the glass surface and i have seen one spot of black hair alge growing at my plastic host where my water are suck in my canisterfislter.

i have remove the black hair alge and i have see carefully every where at my tank but no seeing any more black hair algae except for the green spot algae.

but i am planing for 2 day 10 - 15% water change. Will it help? 

will the hair algae come back?

and how to balance the Nutrient in side my tank?  as many people speak of balance for NPK. 

will no3 do much help in my case?

because i have seen ppl with black hair algae, is a nightmare.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to APC!

What kind of lighting and how much light do you have over the tank?

If by hair algae you mean Black Brush Algae (BBA), in a well lit tank this is usually a sign of low CO2.

Green Spot Algae is usually a sign of low Phosphates (PO4).


----------



## owk688 (Jun 11, 2006)

sorry about it... i forget to tell you how many lighting i have at my tank.

i have 4 philips pl light model 865 36 watt in my tank.
total watt are 144 watt

in frount have 2 pl light 
at the back have 2 pl light also

any info that i need to give?

yes i have Black Brush Algae (BBA) in my tank .. sorry about it. 
black hair algae = Black Brush Algae (BBA)


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you are not adding fertilizers there isn't any good reason to make weekly water changes, and there is some harm in doing so if you are not adding CO2. Easy time you add water you are likely to be adding a few ppm of CO2 also, and that fluctuating CO2 level can trigger algae to grow. You only have about 1.3 watts per gallon and a very deep water tank, which reduces the light for the plants a little bit. I suggest you start adding CO2, hoping that will cancel out the fluctuations you may be having now. And, weekly additions of phosphate and nitrate would help too.


----------



## owk688 (Jun 11, 2006)

hoppycalif said:


> If you are not adding fertilizers there isn't any good reason to make weekly water changes, and there is some harm in doing so if you are not adding CO2. Easy time you add water you are likely to be adding a few ppm of CO2 also, and that fluctuating CO2 level can trigger algae to grow. You only have about 1.3 watts per gallon and a very deep water tank, which reduces the light for the plants a little bit. I suggest you start adding CO2, hoping that will cancel out the fluctuations you may be having now. And, weekly additions of phosphate and nitrate would help too.


u mean adding more co2? how about 4 bubble per sec? is it ok?

and about the phosphate, what is that? 
nitrare is it = to no3?


----------

